# BLASC download



## Danathor (5. Juli 2005)

gibt es die aktuelle version auch irgendwo anders zum runterladen
der downloadlink funzt nicht und mit ftp seiten hab ich eh schwierigkeiten (wegen proxy).


----------



## B3N (5. Juli 2005)

Ich hab im Moment keine anderen offizielle URL, wenn du dich bis morgen gedulden kannst, dann ist unser FTP wieder online!


----------



## Neil (5. Juli 2005)

ich würd nur auf unserern off. page laden - sonst gibts keine garantie sich nich die pest an bord zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danathor (6. Juli 2005)

hat anscheind nicht funktioniert
ftp is immer noch down

gibt es denn keinen der mirs mal schicken kann???
dana@dragonraiders.net


----------

